# Need suggestions on upgrading RAM



## ajayritik (Jul 1, 2011)

I currently have the following Configuration
1 GB DDR2
2.13 Ghz Core2Duo
DG965 RY Motherboard
80 GB IDE HDD

I'm thinking should I upgrade my RAM from 1 GB to more. The thing that is playing on my mind is maybe in an year's time I may upgrade to an altogether new Rig so would this become redundant with new DDR3 ram available now. 

Kindly advise. Also I have one single RAM stick of 1 GB. So not sure if I have to go with two 1 GB RAM memory modules or one 2 GB memory module. 

Planning to install Windows 7 soon.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 1, 2011)

Buy a 2nd hand 1GB RAM for cheap, you just need it for a year's time after all.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 1, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Buy a 2nd hand 1GB RAM for cheap, you just need it for a year's time after all.



Even I was thinking about the same. But I was wondering with me having Dual Slots for RAM. I may have to purchase same RAM i.e. wrt brand speed etc? 

How much would a new 1 GB DDR2 RAM cost?


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 2, 2011)

guys any suggestions?


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2011)

get Transcend or Kingston Ram. 2 GB will cost your around ~1.2k and 1GB will be around ~0.75k


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 3, 2011)

get 2nd hand dram bro...the dual channel stuff is more of a gimmick than of actual use...and prices posted by topgear seem to be accurate...but ddr2 is becoming dearer every passing day...


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 3, 2011)

> get 2nd hand dram bro...the dual channel stuff is more of a gimmick than of actual use.



triple-channel is, dual channel is no BS.

And yeah, as suggested, grab a 2nd hand module if possible.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 3, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> *triple-channel is, dual channel is no BS.*
> 
> And yeah, as suggested, grab a 2nd hand module if possible.



Ok...got that....


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 4, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> triple-channel is, *dual channel is no BS*.


I didn't get this part. What were you trying to convey?

Also the thing is I want to install Windows 7 and one of my friends was suggesting I get additional 2 GB RAM to existing 1 GB RAM. So I need to check if I have to go for 1 GB RAM or 2 GB RAM. 

What do you all suggest?


----------



## agyaat (Jul 4, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Even I was thinking about the same. But I was wondering with me having Dual Slots for RAM. I may have to purchase same RAM i.e. wrt brand speed etc?
> 
> How much would a new 1 GB DDR2 RAM cost?






ajayritik said:


> I didn't get this part. What were you trying to convey?
> 
> Also the thing is I want to install Windows 7 and one of my friends was suggesting I get additional 2 GB RAM to existing 1 GB RAM. So I need to check if I have to go for 1 GB RAM or 2 GB RAM.
> 
> What do you all suggest?



Depends on the Frequency of the RAM. Windows 7 requires quite a good amount of memory, so advisable to opt for more RAM. I believe you're already experiencing a slow system as it is.

Also, check with the Intel site on the mobo. It will advise what configs of RAM are possible on the board.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 4, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I didn't get this part. What were you trying to convey?
> 
> Also the thing is I want to install Windows 7 and one of my friends was suggesting I get additional 2 GB RAM to existing 1 GB RAM. So I need to check if I have to go for 1 GB RAM or 2 GB RAM.
> 
> What do you all suggest?



He said dual channel is gimmick.

I said Dual channel is no BS(bullshit), triple channel, IS


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2011)

agyaat said:


> Depends on the Frequency of the RAM. Windows 7 requires quite a good amount of memory, so advisable to opt for more RAM. I believe you're already experiencing a slow system as it is.
> 
> Also, check with the Intel site on the mobo. It will advise what configs of RAM are possible on the board.



^^ I agree with you.

though he is getting a new rig after a couple of months he should get a new 2GB stick for his old rig


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 6, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> He said dual channel is gimmick.
> 
> I said Dual channel is no BS(bullshit), triple channel, IS



Well I thought we use the term bullshit to describe something which is not good or which is crap. For example if I buy some pair of earphones and they went bad in very short time. Then I could describe them as being bull ****. However I have never heard any time describing any thing as it is *no Bullshit,* which may imply that it is good. So kindly let me know if you are trying to say Dual channel is good and triple is not good something like that. I'm getting confused with the term *no BS*

*Guys do you think with this option of Memory boost available in Vista and Windows7 I can manage by using my Pen Drive as additional RAM?*


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

Both dual channel and triple channel increases performance.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Jul 10, 2011)

Pen drive as additional RAM? I dont get it... Pen drives are data storage devices.. How can a pen drive be used as additional RAM?


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

Souro_Ray said:


> Pen drive as additional RAM? I dont get it... Pen drives are data storage devices.. How can a pen drive be used as additional RAM?


Not ram, win vista and 7 has an option to use pen drive to load some files at start up to decrease boot time. Its not a ram.


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2011)

Souro_Ray said:


> Pen drive as additional RAM? I dont get it... Pen drives are data storage devices.. How can a pen drive be used as additional RAM?



to know the details you better read this 
Understand ReadyBoost and whether it will Speed Up your System


----------



## Souro_Ray (Jul 10, 2011)

Damn, i'm way behind on some tech... I never upgraded to Vista after all the negativity i heard about it. I'm still an XP Pro user, so lol all you want.. 

Anyway, thanks a bunch for setting my head straight tkin and topgear... Cheers


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2011)

^^ even I'm still using Xp Sp3 x86 along with Win 7 Ultimate x64 Sp


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry for bumping into an old thread. Wanted to check whether I should go for new or old RAM. 
Kindly suggest.


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2011)

^^ as I said before get another stick of 2GB DDR2 ram ( match the speed and latency with the OLD 1GB ram module ) and glide with win 7


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 30, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ as I said before get another stick of 2GB DDR2 ram ( match the speed and latency with the OLD 1GB ram module ) and glide with win 7



Thanks mate!


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2011)

^^ you're welcome bro


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 31, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ as I said before get another stick of 2GB DDR2 ram ( match the speed and latency with the OLD 1GB ram module ) and glide with win 7



Sorry for being noob. But how can I check the speed and latency of the existing RAM. Is should be printed on the RAM Stick right?


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 31, 2011)

Speed is written as: x-x-x-xx
Latency is written as: CLx

(replace the x with some number)


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Sorry for being noob. But how can I check the speed and latency of the existing RAM. Is should be printed on the RAM Stick right?



use cpu-z app to know the speed and latency of the existing ram module - it would be better if you can post the screen shot of memory and SPD tab of cpu-z app


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 1, 2011)

topgear said:


> use cpu-z app to know the speed and latency of the existing ram module - it would be better if you can post the screen shot of memory and SPD tab of cpu-z app



*img253.imageshack.us/img253/3309/ram1i.jpg



*img35.imageshack.us/img35/7357/ram2f.jpg


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 1, 2011)

ur ram is 800mhz DDR2 having latencies 5-5-5-18 & i think any value ram of kingston or transcend will match with that


----------



## Minion (Nov 1, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I didn't get this part. What were you trying to convey?
> 
> Also the thing is I want to install Windows 7 and one of my friends was suggesting I get additional 2 GB RAM to existing 1 GB RAM. So I need to check if I have to go for 1 GB RAM or 2 GB RAM.
> 
> What do you all suggest?



Go for 2gb Ram it will ensure smooth running of application and games since ddr2 ram are getting dearer day by day buy the maximum amount of ram you can afford.and you need not have to upgrade whole system at all your system is fine.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 1, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> ur ram is 800mhz DDR2 having latencies 5-5-5-18 & i think any value ram of kingston or transcend will match with that


I see  in the screenshot the Max bandwidth as 400 MHz. However you are saying 800 mhZ  Is it the m factor? 


Minion said:


> Go for 2gb Ram it will ensure smooth running of application and games since ddr2 ram are getting dearer day by day buy the maximum amount of ram you can afford.and you need not have to upgrade whole system at all your system is fine.



When I purchase it from a store what are the things that I should have in mind?
How much do you all think 2 GB RAM would cost?
I know brands like Dynet etc will cost less compared to Transcend etc. 
Do I have to buy same Transcend brand and what speed?


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Nov 1, 2011)

If you want a second-hand single GGD2 2GB ram stick, you can buy it from me. I can give you, for less than 1k.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 1, 2011)

Siddharth_1 said:


> If you want a second-hand single GGD2 2GB ram stick, you can buy it from me. I can give you, for less than 1k.



When did you purchase them? Which brand? 
What's your final price?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 2, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I see  in the screenshot the Max bandwidth as 400 MHz. However you are saying 800 mhZ  Is it the m factor?



Yes buddy it is a factor of 2  DDR means double data rate so the 400Mhz Ram will run at 800 speed & this speed will be listed in the product packaging


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Kingston 2GB DDR2 @ 400MHz. It was bought about 15 or 16 months ago.

PRICE - Rs. 1k

Tell me where do you live?
I live in Delhi.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 2, 2011)

Siddharth_1 said:


> Kingston 2GB DDR2 @ 400MHz. It was bought about 15 or 16 months ago.
> 
> PRICE - Rs. 1k
> 
> ...



I live in Hyderabad. How much would this cost now?



mithun_mrg said:


> Yes buddy it is a factor of 2  DDR means double data rate so the 400Mhz Ram will run at 800 speed & this speed will be listed in the product packaging



Buddy sorry for being noob. Can you please tell me when I purchase this new set of RAM stick what should I say for the Speed etc?


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2011)

just tell the seller to give you 2GB DDR2 800 Mhz ram module - you can check the speed and latency of the ram module - just look carefully at the box/case or on the sticker on the ram module - there 800 and C5/CL5 or something like that will be written


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 27, 2011)

Guys a small update I was able to get hold of another 2 GB RAM stick from my cousin. However I wrongly told him that my current RAM Speed is 667 so he gave me 2 GB 667 Mhz RAM. Now when I try to connect these both one of the RAM is not getting recognized.
As mentioned by someone here and also by my cousin we can't combine two different speed RAM's together.

Should I go for 2 sticks of 2 GB RAM each or 1 stick of 2 GB RAM and 1 Stick of 1 GB RAM. I'm asking based on whether any of these combination will give problem.

Kindly advise.


----------



## topgear (Nov 28, 2011)

Two different speed ram modules can work together - the speedy ram module will match the speed of lower speed ram module to retain compatibility.

You are facing incompatibility because of latency mismatch or else make sure both of them are fine by mounting on ram module at a time.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 28, 2011)

topgear said:


> You are facing incompatibility because of latency mismatch or else make sure both of them are fine by mounting on ram module at a time.


I tried having each put in the slot and when I have them independently put in the slot they are working.

My only concern is since these are of two different speeds will that effect in anyway. If not then I will try to connect both of them at the same time.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 28, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I tried having each put in the slot and when I have them independently put in the slot they are working.



Then its latency mismatch, and AFAIK, you can't use them together.


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I tried having each put in the slot and when I have them independently put in the slot they are working.
> 
> My only concern is since these are of two different speeds will that effect in anyway. If not then I will try to connect both of them at the same time.



if they are working together there's will be no negative effect but as you've told they are not running together ( the most probable reason latency/timing mismatch ) you can do not much here.


----------



## ajayritik (May 10, 2012)

Sorry guys for bumping into an old thread. 
Now I have two stick of 2 GB RAM with speed of 667 Mhz. Will these work?
Will Latency be a factor?


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2012)

^^ most probably they will work fine .. just test them together or else install just one and post a CPU-z SPD tab info - do the same for another ram module.


----------



## ajayritik (May 22, 2012)

Ok guys was finally able to insert the two 2GB RAM Sticks of 667 Mhz. However when I reboot the system I get the message
Memory in cahnnel B. Maximum memory performance is achieved with equal amounts of memory installed in each cahnnel.
maximum memory performance is achived with matched DIMMs.
the installed amount of memory in channel A is not equal to the amount of memory size decrease.'

Any ideas?
It currently shows 3.2 GB RAM on system properties!


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2012)

^^ are you using the 800 Mhz ram module along with 2x 2GB 667 Mhz ram modules ?


----------



## ajayritik (May 22, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ are you using the 800 Mhz ram module along with 2x 2GB 667 Mhz ram modules ?



No BRO as mentioned both are 2GB and of the same speed that is 667. Wondering what could be the problem.
I have four  slots. Two blue colored and Two Black colored. When I put one in blue and the other in black it's recognizing only one. However if I insert two I get the message mentioned above and Total RAM showing as 3.2 GB


----------



## d6bmg (May 22, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ are you using the 800 Mhz ram module along with 2x 2GB 667 Mhz ram modules ?



@OP: Use two same frequency modules in same channel and different frequency modules in different channels.
Dual channel setup meant for two different set of RAM kits.


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> No BRO as mentioned both are 2GB and of the same speed that is 667. Wondering what could be the problem.
> I have four  slots. Two blue colored and Two Black colored. When I put one in blue and the other in black it's recognizing only one. However if I insert two I get the message mentioned above and Total RAM showing as 3.2 GB



Did you installed memory modules like this : ( here's the crrect config )

1st blue mem slot ( closet to the cpu socket ) : Put a 2GB DDr2 667 Mhz module.
1st Black mem slot : Put a 2GB DDr2 667 Mhz module for Dual channel.


----------



## ajayritik (May 23, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> @OP: Use two same frequency modules in same channel and different frequency modules in different channels.
> Dual channel setup meant for two different set of RAM kits.


Since both are same frequency I guess I need to put them in same color slot which I did.



topgear said:


> Did you installed memory modules like this : ( here's the crrect config )
> 
> 1st blue mem slot ( closet to the cpu socket ) : Put a 2GB DDr2 667 Mhz module.
> 1st Black mem slot : Put a 2GB DDr2 667 Mhz module for Dual channel.



Yep I did the same way.


----------



## d6bmg (May 23, 2012)

Then there shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## ajayritik (May 23, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Then there shouldn't be any problem.



The problem is RAM is showing as 3.2 GB instead of 4 GB.


----------



## d6bmg (May 23, 2012)

I think you are using 32Bit OS then.


----------



## ajayritik (May 23, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> I think you are using 32Bit OS then.



Gotcha!
So I need to reinstall a 64 Bit operating system?


----------



## d6bmg (May 24, 2012)

^ Yes. You need to reinstall the OS.


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2012)

@ OP - even if you install win 7 x64 you won't be able to use all of the 4GB ram - you need to have a discrete gfx card for that.


----------



## ajayritik (May 24, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ OP - even if you install win 7 x64 you won't be able to use all of the 4GB ram - you need to have a discrete gfx card for that.



Do you think 3.2 GB over 2 GB will make much of difference?


----------



## maddy (May 24, 2012)

it will in case of gaming,copying,dvd burning, and so on........  at least from 2gb to 4gb you will see difference easily on your own windows 7 x64 is better with 4gb 
but as topgear said you better have gfx card in case of win 7 x64


----------



## ajayritik (May 24, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ OP - even if you install win 7 x64 you won't be able to use all of the 4GB ram - you need to have a discrete gfx card for that.



Can you give me more inputs on this? You saying I will still get 3.2 GB RAM shown even after I install 64 Bit OS?


----------



## maddy (May 24, 2012)

what he is trying to tell here
if you are having on board gfx which uses some part of your ram as graphic memory example 256/512/1 gb then that much ram will be reserved for graphic use only and in windows system settings you will get remaining ram shown as your total ram
in your case you install 4 gb ram your on board graphic card is having 512 MB memory requirement set in bios then even with windows 7 x64 you can see 3.5 GB ram available for you as remaining 512 MB ram acts as your on board graphic card memory
if you install a graphic card (discrete gfx card) then that card have its own memory (RAM) and your on board graphic will not be in use as you got proper gfx card
so you will get full 4 GB of ram available for windows
i think this will explain you everything


----------



## d6bmg (May 25, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Can you give me more inputs on this? You saying I will still get 3.2 GB RAM shown even after I install 64 Bit OS?



Ah! You don't have graphics card?
I thought that you have one. 
If you don't have graphics card, then iGPU of processor use some par of RAM as a shared memory for display purpose. You can define the amount of memory consumed in BIOS. By default it is st at 512MB in most of the BIOS.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 25, 2012)

maddy said:


> it will in case of gaming,copying,dvd burning, and so on........  at least from 2gb to 4gb you will see difference easily on your own windows 7 x64 is better with 4gb
> but as topgear said you better have gfx card in case of win 7 x64



no i dont think there will b much difference in gaming...


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2012)

@ OP - this article will give you a good idea 

Do You Really Need More Than 6 GB Of RAM? : Is ?Too Much? Really Just Enough?


----------



## d6bmg (May 25, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ OP - this article will give you a good idea
> 
> Do You Really Need More Than 6 GB Of RAM? : Is ?Too Much? Really Just Enough?



Frankly saying, that article is not meant for all.
I use vmware server & client facility, and for me even 8GB RAm wasn't enough and that's why I upgraded to 16GB. Now, I can see ~11GB is being used while running vmware server with 2 discrete clients.


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2012)

visualization apps like Vmware do needs lots of memory to run multiple OS simaltaneously - there's no wonder about that but there's not many users who will run VMWare like apps and 5/6 OS simultaneously - that article is more suitable for an average user and I think it fits Ops and many other users needs very well - that's why I've mentioned the link.


----------

